
Health care professionals are being punished for protecting themselves, and us - partingshots
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/01/opinion/coronavirus-doctors-protective-equipment.html
======
throwawaylalala
They should report these unsafe working conditions to OSHA. Hospitals are
required to have a plan for this, and certain actions are specifically called
out as potentially riskier. Seems like if you've notified the administration
of the risk, and notified OSHA you can stop work until the dangerous work
environment is resolved. Findlaw and OHSA article on respiratory programs
below.

Under federal and state laws, employers must provide a safe workplace. If
unsafe working conditions are present, a worker may report the violation to
the employer, to the federal and/or state Occupational Safety and Health
Administration (OSHA), and in some cases, the worker may refuse to work. The
following is a summary of OSHA protection and guidelines for dealing with
dangerous conditions in the workplace. What to Do When a Safety Hazard Poses
an Imminent Danger When unsafe working conditions place the life of a worker
in imminent danger, the worker should report the dangerous condition to OSHA.
The worker also has the right to refuse to work if: There is a reasonable and
good faith belief that a condition in the workplace poses an immediate and
substantial risk of serious physical injury or death;

[https://employment.findlaw.com/workplace-
safety/protecting-y...](https://employment.findlaw.com/workplace-
safety/protecting-yourself-from-unsafe-working-
conditions.html?fbclid=IwAR22pvPZSjwzCpvCkm7HxUBsXHL-
hJF6ZRFcJwFj2kesSYSk6VxMQ3ec04U)

[https://www.osha.gov/Publications/OSHA3767.pdf?fbclid=IwAR0r...](https://www.osha.gov/Publications/OSHA3767.pdf?fbclid=IwAR0rXmHDlmK496PfiSZgNaQMjzKz8-JcErghS2QB6HKNubTPPMiElrKKx8I)

